# Macosx.com / NoWonder.com Redirects



## ScottW (May 22, 2007)

In a effort to eliminate the possibility of "duplicate content" on search engines between sites, NoWonder.com is redirecting Macosx.com original forums to Macosx.com for users who are not accepting cookies.

Users who accept cookies, should not see any change in how the sites function.


----------

